# Cruise Control on 350Z Base Model???



## pauljquestion (Aug 16, 2005)

I have been told that I can not add a cruise control to my 2005 350Z base model and am not certain why?? Has anyone ever had one added and if so, was it an aftermarket add on, or a Nissan option. I have this problem with speeding tickets & really NEED one. Paul


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

The main obstacle is probably the wireless throttle, you would need to find a way to keep the throttle body butterfly open.


----------

